# Salt Dogg 1500 and 2000 Both Favor the Driver Side



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello All,

Here is the back story, last season we bought a Salt Dogg 2000 and ran approx. 15-20 tons through it due to the light winter. Everything seemed to work fine except it favored the driver side when spreading. I called Angelo's where I purchased it and they claimed it was made to spread to the driver side.

This season we added a 1500 in another truck and I was told it should not have the same problem of spreading to the driver side. I don't know why it doesn't surprise me, but it also favors the driver side after our first event yesterday and today.

It looks to us the problem is in the chute. When the salt comes down the chute to the spinner it appears that it falls to far back on the spinner causing it to come off the spinner quickly shooting it to the driver side. We have tried everything you can adjust on the deflector to try to fix the problem, but nothing helps.

Our next thought is to notch some of the poly out of the chute that comes down to the spinner so it fall more onto the center of the spinner around the shaft, but don't want to cut anything if I don't have to. We did a little "test" and slid a piece of cardboard down the back of the chute make this salt fall straight down instead of sliding off the chute and it seemed to fix the problem of the spread pattern.

Just looking for some thoughts/experiences.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

mine throws 95% to the passenger side, i need to get it onto the driver side so i can see it better.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

*the more the material being dialed out by the auger (especially damp / wet salt ,sand which is heavy ) the more drivers side favor . I'v noticed that spreading DRY salt , it spreads evenly .

Try dialing up the spinner 100% and 50% the auger . Adjust deflector accordingly . Do you have the extended chute ?

I modded the hell out of mine . Flipped the choke baffles upside down (like Sno-Ex ) to get maximum flow , acts more as an anti-bridging ,instead of choking .
*


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Both of the spreaders have the regular chutes.

As far as spinner and auger speed it doesn't seem to make a difference we have tried every variation you could think of. My issue isn't really doing the lots because you can just adjust where you drive to favor the spread pattern. The issue come into play when we do our private one lane roads because even if you move over on the road to the right you have to turn the spinner speed down to not loose the salt off the side and then you end up only salting the driver side to the middle of the truck.

We just dealt with it last season, but I would like to just get it solves cause we are loosing time and material because we have to salt in both directions.

I picture our old tailgate spreader that the salt fell directly in the middle around the shaft letting it come off the spinner evenly. The current set up puts the salt out to the rear of the shaft by and inch or two.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

sns250;1545063 said:


> Both of the spreaders have the regular chutes.
> 
> As far as spinner and auger speed it doesn't seem to make a difference we have tried every variation you could think of. My issue isn't really doing the lots because you can just adjust where you drive to favor the spread pattern. The issue come into play when we do our private one lane roads because even if you move over on the road to the right you have to turn the spinner speed down to not loose the salt off the side and then you end up only salting the driver side to the middle of the truck.
> 
> ...


yep , most spreader set ups do favor the drivers side . Thats a fact . did you try reversing the wiring on spinner plug to a counter-clock wise spin . mine does the same , but im not to concerned about it , not an issue to us . You gotta be able to modd that chute drop liike you said previously . keep me posted . I'll take a gander at mine tomoro .


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Will do, I will hopefully mess with it when I get to the shop on Monday. I was hoping someone had done something similar.


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

spool it up - let me know if you think my solution will work if you take a look at yours. What is happening when the salt falls into the shoot it goes straight down and then hits then angle on the bottom to push it to the spinner, i just feel it is a little to far. My thought is if I take a half inch or so off the angle it will shorten the distance it pushes the salt back to the spinner causing it to fall closer to the middle of the spinner.

Seems like an easy fix, but why wouldn't they do it from the beginning.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

take a read on the last thread we posted on for pictures . Their design is poor but the newer models are getting better from what i hear .
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=142227


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

sorry , wrong thread check this one for ideas ........http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=142174


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, it seems like a lot of people have auger flow and jamming issues. We run the vib pretty much all the time when salting and don't have any flow issues really. My problems are just spread pattern.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

i really think they were geared toward a dry material thats why they include a tarp , which i dont use . I like damp mix or salt , it works faster. I always use the vibrator when spreading also , if not , it cakes .

i ll check back tomoro


----------



## SnoDaddy (Dec 17, 2012)

I had to cut a piece of plywood about 8''x8'' and slide it under the passanger side so the auger would be somewhat straight bc mine would throw about 10 ft heavy as hell and sparse everywhere else. the wood helps a lot but it still seems to throw heavy for about a 10' pass but im getting 20 ft wide now instead of 12''. I really like saltdogg but they need to fix this issue.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

and the box should be centered over the rear axle on an 8' bed , but then the chute wont reach the rear. they do make a 14'' spinner , wonder if that would differ the pattern and or fit existing format


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Snodaddy - Did you have the same problem of throwing heavy to the driver side, and did the plywood fix it? It sound like you put it under the spreader on the passenger side. Not sure that would fix my issue.

Spool it up - I could see the dryer materials. Our bulk is pretty dry other than just some residual moisture. Like I said I haven't really had to much of an issue with jamming or flow. My issues are really all just the spread pattern. 

I might try to get a photo or something to show my idea on fixing it before I go cutting it to get some opinions on it. Even unloading the extra salt back into the pile you can plainly see it favors the driver side by 75% at least.


----------



## nighthawk117 (Nov 29, 2008)

Guys, not sure if you can do it with yours but I just bought a Tgs07 and immediately noticed the spread pattern heavy to the drivers side as well. I made a deflector plate out of 1/4 lexan to adjust where the salt lands on the spinner, it's the same as I do when using my Zspray for spreading fertilizer during the year, it has a "comb" that can be adjusted as you go to adjust the pattern according to the prill size of the fert. and adjust where it lands on the spinner.Again, mine is a bit different but works awesome, and it drops to salt more to the passenger side of the pattern now. So I will remove it and copy the pattern on some stainless and be done. Good luck


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Here are a couple photos I took today to try to show what I am saying. It is hard to see because I am dumping the salt back onto the pile. Next time I may put down a tarp so you can get a better idea.

The first photo is from the side showing the salt falling to the rear of the spinner shaft so as it is spinning it is falling off before it can get all the way around to the passanger side. Looking at the photo also gave me another thought of moving the spinner up instead of cutting some of the plastic.

The second photo shows the spread pattern. You can see there is no salt to the passanger side coming off the spinner. The little bit that does make it over seems to be bouncing off the deflecter back onto the spinner and then over to the passanger side, but it is nowhere near even.

I would love to hear some thoughts that others have.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

the salt looks to be falling slightly towards the front of the spinner. try taking a pice of rubber and closing the gap so if falls back and middle because the spinner spins clockwise looking at it from the back which makes the salt go drivers side
maybe trying to make the salt fall straight down on the spinner?


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

sns250;1545592 said:


> Here are a couple photos I took today to try to show what I am saying. It is hard to see because I am dumping the salt back onto the pile. Next time I may put down a tarp so you can get a better idea.
> 
> The first photo is from the side showing the salt falling to the rear of the spinner shaft so as it is spinning it is falling off before it can get all the way around to the passanger side. Looking at the photo also gave me another thought of moving the spinner up instead of cutting some of the plastic.
> 
> ...


sno , is that your mock up mod ? try completely removing the metal deflector . you dont need it with that mud flap there . see what that does . it may fling further instead of deflecting back to spinner therefore the material leaves the spinner faster .*Call my number*


----------



## nighthawk117 (Nov 29, 2008)

The deflector has nothing to do with it. The salt needs to fall in front and a little to the right of the spinner shaft and not behind it. Try it


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

nighthawk117;1545629 said:


> The deflector has nothing to do with it. The salt needs to fall in front and a little to the right of the spinner shaft and not behind it. Try it


thats got to be a mod doing that . mine falls behind and doesent have that pocket shoot .he 's trying to get it even behind the truck which it's not obviously designed to do . were experimenting .


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Everything on the spreader is exactly the way it was the day I uncrated it. I have not done any mod to either of them and they are doing the exact same thing.

The only thing I did was slide a piece of cardboard down the back of the chute hanging down to keep the salt from crossing over to the rear of the spinner which defiantly help the spead pattern but cause some slight jamming issues trying to fall to the spinner. That is why my thought was to cut some of the plastic closest to the truck to make it fall to the spinner faster.


----------



## nighthawk117 (Nov 29, 2008)

Spool it up;1545630 said:


> thats got to be a mod doing that . mine falls behind and doesent have that pocket shoot .he 's trying to get it even behind the truck which it's not obviously designed to do . were experimenting .


I'm aware of that, just letting you know what works. It an inherent flaw of design. I have been doing this for the last 26 years, look at where the material falls on other spreaders. Good luck with it.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

here is what member siteworksplus did . 
thread link here http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=115574&highlight=salt+dogg+2000&page=2


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Another solution may be to move the spinner up the shaft causing the salt to get there sooner meaning it will be closer to the truck. Just shooting some ideas out before I get into it tomorrow.


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Spool,
That photo you posted looks like the spinner is farther away from the chute similar to what I am saying. Was that a mod by sitework or did they change the design at some point. It doesn't look cut.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Sno , try completely removing your metal deflector . what the hell is that cup that makes it spill to the front of the spinner ???


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

When the salt falls off the auger into the spinner chute it is falling straight down. At the bottom of the chute there is about a 45 degree angle built into the chute to deflect the salt on the angle you see to the spinner. Both of my assemblies are the same way and look a little bit different than siteworks spinner assembly


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

*heres mine*


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

sns250;1545650 said:


> Spool,
> That photo you posted looks like the spinner is farther away from the chute similar to what I am saying. Was that a mod by sitework or did they change the design at some point. It doesn't look cut.


*here is his mod thread *
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=115574&highlight=salt+dogg+2000&page=2

*
no cup her , straight from the auger *


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks pretty much the same. In the first picture is the side of the chute that is between the shaft and truck have an angle in the bottom to deflect the salt to the spinner? It is hard to tell from the angle of the picture. Mine is angled and like I said my though is to cut some of the angle off to get the salt to fall sooner onto the spinner.

Nitehawk, similar to what you ate saying. Do you think just notching out the driver side would be better. Similar to a lesco fert spreader


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

*remove that cup.

remove the deflector *

*Trial & Error * drops down to rear of spinner

siteworks pix doesent show how he got the angle . must have doonboggled the spreader hanger some how .


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I am going to try done things. Your photo of the auger is the same as mine. The difference seems to be at the bottom of the poly chute right above the spinner. It looks like your chute and site works chute do not have the same spinner assembly or the positioning of the spinner and shaft are a little different. I'll give an update once I get something that works.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

keep at it , we'd be in the dark with out tommy edison . call my number anytime .


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Now that I am home on an actual computer and not my cell phone I can see an obvious difference between my spinner chute assembly and the one the site work has posted.

It basically confirms what I was believing. I have circle the difference and also added a photo of the cut I think that needs to be made. The key to this is going to be not cutting to much because then I will have the opposite problem. The red line would be cutting it all the way off making all the salt hit behind the spinner shaft, the green line would only be half much like a lesco puh fertilizer spreader.

Whats the opinion on only notching out the driver side so it will hit behind the spinner and get pulled around and leave the passanger side alone so it still goes past the shaft to salt the drivers side. That is very confusing to read, hopefully it makes sense.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

what year model is yours ?


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

The 2000 was purchased November 2011 and the 1500 was October 2012


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

newhere;1545052 said:


> mine throws 95% to the passenger side, i need to get it onto the driver side so i can see it better.


That's because it might be wired backwards. Your spinner is spinning in the opposite direction.


----------



## 1rubbertrack (Oct 30, 2012)

Is there any room in the chute to rivet or bolt a piece of mud flap in front of the spinner shaft so the material will fall in front of the spinner shaft instead of behind it.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Snow Picasso;1545914 said:


> That's because it might be wired backwards. Your spinner is spinning in the opposite direction.


no mine just drops onto the spiner on the 12-3 o clock position if your looking down on it. Not a big deal, just needs some little directors. Doesnt really bother me other then its harder to see.


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Well the wife had me running around all day doingcgristmas stuff at the inlaws so I didn't have a chance times with it. I may try tomorrow if I can get a couple hours because we are said to have 3-6 Tuesday night through Thursday.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

sns250;1546682 said:


> Well the wife had me running around all day doingcgristmas stuff at the inlaws so I didn't have a chance times with it. I may try tomorrow if I can get a couple hours because we are said to have 3-6 Tuesday night through Thursday.


Sno , Family is more important than a SD spread pattern .

Hug and a snug like a bug in a rug . We can always make 2 passes


----------

